# 2013 Nissan Sentra jerking on interstate hills



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

2013 Sentra has a jerking feeling going up interstate hills, has done this since 20k, has 45k now

feels as if it trying to shift?

tack/rmp flutters until reach top of hill and then ok

whats going on with my nissan?


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

*VIDEO*

VIDEO COMMING


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

*NEXT*

NEXT TO SEE VID


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

*NEXT*

NEXT NEXTBUMB...TO VID


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

*NEXT*

YOUTUBE VID


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/quFuIfxb_Wg


----------



## 2015sentra (Jan 29, 2018)

I have been having the same problem recently but it is an even larger pulse. It happens around 75 miles per hour and only when going up a slight hill on the interstate.


----------

